# Canon EOS 500 problem



## Volunteer (Apr 9, 2013)

So, I've bought Canon EOS 500 + Canon 35-80 4-5.6 camera, not knowing if it's functional. It uses CR123A batteries. I bought new batteries and put them in the camera. The camera turns on, but shows that the batteries need replacement. When I press shutter half way, it focuses. When I press it all the way, all it does is shows bC on it's small display and the display in the viewfinder turns off. I figured - it won't shoot without film. So, I put the film in there. It should wind automatically, but it doesn't. I tried with two different films. 

I do not have any experience with Canon AF cameras. I'm thinking that:
1) the batteries are faulty (even though they were bought in a store today) OR
2) the camera is faulty.

Any advice? Except for buying new batteries (I'll order them).


----------



## compur (Apr 9, 2013)

Your camera manual is here:
Canon EOS 500 / 500QD instruction manual, user manual, PDF manual, free manuals

The "bc" error issue is covered therein.


----------

